# Deutsche Anleitung für 150SX von Humminbird



## wattenmeer (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

wie in einem Thread aus Eurem Archiv (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/archive/index.php?t-5445.html) bin ich auf der Suche nach einer deutschen Anleitung für das 150SX.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Mfg

Michael


----------



## mai0355 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung für 150SX von Humminbird*

Hallo Michael,
na schon Erfolg gehabt bei der Suche?
Bin auch gerade dabei, aber noch ohne Ergebnis. Vielleicht kannst Du ja helfen?
Mfg
Simone


----------



## jules2003 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung für 150SX von Humminbird*

Ich habe eine deutsche Anleitung vom Humminbird 100 SX. Ich glaube die ist identisch mit der für das 150 SX, bin aber nicht 100% ig sicher.

Gruß Michael


----------



## GGK (6. August 2013)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung für 150SX von Humminbird*

Aktiviere diesen alten Thread ma wieder |supergri
Habe hier noch son altes Humminbird 150SX rumliegen,aber leider ohne Anleitung.Normalerweise ergibt sich die Einstellung ja von selber,weil so kompliziert ist das ja net.Aber wie bekomme ich diese doofen Fischsymbole wech , wollte das mir das Echolot Fischsicheln anzeigt.Wahrscheinlich geht das wohl net |kopfkrat


----------



## Derbi17 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung für 150SX von Humminbird*

Hallo ich hab auch eines ohne anleitung 

MFG


----------



## fairtradecom (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung für 150SX von Humminbird*

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einer Deutschen Anleitung. Sobald ich fündig geworten bin (Vorbesitzer, oder Goggle) stell ich es online.

WEISS jemand ob das 150 SX die Geschwindigkeit über Grund anzeigt?!?

LG

Sebastian


----------



## Dominik.L (12. März 2014)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung für 150SX von Humminbird*

hallo, braucht ihr noch hilfe? hab die anleitung hier und fotografiere gerne alle seiten für euch, aber nur wenn noch interesse besteht.


----------



## mephisto (12. März 2014)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung für 150SX von Humminbird*

ick schau mal....nen karton von dem teil liegt noch da....vielleicht ist ja noch ne anleitung drin.melde mich heute abend.


----------



## mephisto (12. März 2014)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung für 150SX von Humminbird*

lag leider nur die montageanleitung dabei....


----------



## Dominik.L (12. März 2014)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung für 150SX von Humminbird*

was möchtest du gerne wissen? vielleicht kann ich es so erklären. 
habe das echolot heute verkauft und leider vergessen die anleitung zu fotografieren. aber wenn das problem nicht lösbar ist schreibe ich dem käufer nochmal ob er die anleitung kopieren kann.
tut mir echt leid, hab es voll verplant!


----------



## Runningman20180 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung für 150SX von Humminbird*

Servus

damit das hier nicht in Vergessenheit gerät nun suche auch ich diese Anleitung in deutsch


----------



## jules2003 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung für 150SX von Humminbird*

Anbei habe ich Euch die Anleitung von meinem HB 100 SX, müsste auch für das 150 SX funktionieren.

Gruß Michael


----------



## valeri (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung für 150SX von Humminbird*

Hallo, kann mir jemand helfen? Brauche Anleitung für hm 150 sx


----------

